# Common X-trail issues



## roundel (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys thinking of getting rid of my x3 and it's seemingly never ending issues and picking up an 06 LE. The X-trail has a bunch of features that don't seem to be present in other SUV's in its class, mainly the pano sunroof, solid 4x4 capabilities but also tons of cargo room! They seem to be fairly reliable and capable vehicles that are easy to work on, decent looking, and at a good price point for the options. 

Just wondering what the common issues are with these vehicles. I've read so far that brakes and wheel bearings seem to wear a little more frequently than usual which doesn't dissuade me at all as I am handy enough to take care of these issues myself. Really looking to see if there are more costly and common issues associated with x-trail ownership? 

Also, specifically in regards to manual vs auto trans, I've read and heard good things about the auto trans from review sites but looking for owners opinions. I typically prefer manual but I would really like leather and was thinking of getting an SE manual and swapping the LE leather over but then I'd have to somehow wire up the side airbags (From what I've read he LE's were only available in auto) Now I'm rambling but any advice or experiences feedback would be appreciated. Thanks very much


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thinking of coming over from the dark side are you? Good stuff.
I think the automatic transmission is nicely geared, its a large four speed with overdrive and a torque lock up. The 2.5 engine is a great one. The 5 speed manual is supposed to be sweet but is fairly pricey when the clutch and flywheel need replacing.
My advice would be to test drive a few of them so that you can get a feel for a good one. Note what kind of tires and size are on them, because they do impact on the ride.
Now if you can find an SE cheap enough, new tie rod ends and front control arms will make it feel like new. The parts can be had for around 300 to 400 Cdn, and would be 2 or 3 hours mechanic time.
Also, if you do a search in this forum, there was a guy who had custom leather done for his in Montreal, and the company has all the fitting templates. There are pics or were. Really nice two tone leather with X trail stitched onto the seats. He also did the centre arm rest and door sides and back seats, with pass through for about 2,000 and you would be able to customize your colours.
Anyhow, good luck finding a good one.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Note you are in Ottawa as well sometimes. If you would like, I will spread the gospel and let you try our 06 Bonivasta automatic for a spin. At 137K it drives like new or better. I have changed the tire size for summer to 225 55 17 on Maxima 17x7 rims. For winter I use the stock 215 60 17 on X trail alloys 17x6.5. Its not for sale though...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a nice one in Beaconfield 2006 Nissan X-trail SE SUV, Crossover | autos et camions | Ouest de l'île | Kijiji
Nice Black colour, manual 120,000 kms
Another in Beaconsfield 2006 Nissan X-trail SUV, VGM | autos et camions | Ouest de l'île | Kijiji
Auto, sold by owner, annual rustproofing and only 85,000 Kms
and a rare LE in Ottawa 2005 Nissan X-Trail LE - AWD - LEATHER | cars & trucks | Ottawa | Kijiji
Silver, Auto 138,000 kms


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Note you are in Ottawa as well sometimes. If you would like, I will spread the gospel and let you try our 06 Bonivasta automatic for a spin. At 137K it drives like new or better. I have changed the tire size for summer to 225 55 17 on Maxima 17x7 rims. For winter I use the stock 215 60 17 on X trail alloys 17x6.5. Its not for sale though...


Can you post a pic of your Xtrail with the Maxima rims?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/906/e5l4Q6.jpg" border="0"></a>
http://


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there any way to upload a pic without having to subcribe to a image hosting service?
IE I can't seem to upload an image directly, by copy and paste, or through the basic free version of image shack?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/f03amCs8j"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/540/3amCs8.jpg" border="0"></a>
<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/kqh5gPPmj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/746/h5gPPm.jpg" border="0"></a>
<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/idqH2RdCj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/661/qH2RdC.jpg" border="0"></a>
<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/p6e5l4Q6j"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/906/e5l4Q6.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here, I will try anew


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/225x300q90/746/h5gPPm.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/426x323q90/540/3amCs8.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/464x352q90/906/e5l4Q6.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/464x348q90/661/qH2RdC.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

All right the links work. Someday I will figure out how to insert a pic on this forum lol.
Anyhow the rims are from special anniversary edition of 2001 Nissan Maxima. 
Same offset and center bore. Got them off Kijiji. Great deal. They came with a set of Toyo Tourevo V rated AA traction. Were great sporty summer tires, though a bit too grippy, and the X would want to tramline sometimes and reacted a bit too much to road imperfections.
Seeing they were down to 3/32'', I found a barely used set of 2011 Yokahama Geolandar G95 from a Subaru Forester. Most impressed with them on the X trail. Maybe its because they have same load and speed rating as original Dunlops 95H, but the suspension feels nicer and they just deflect road imperfections.


----------



## roundel (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and info Quad! I've actually seen the member from Montreal's leather seats. They looked amazing but thought that spending over 2 grand on seats might be a little much for a 6-7000 truck. If I ended up with an SE I'd likely just wait till a set of leather seats popped up in a local junkyard and swap them in.

I've actually been on Kijiji regularly and have seen all those examples you posted. In my experience, I've found that cars from the Ottawa region are typically in better shape than those from Montreal and have been holding out for a decent example to pop up on Ottawa Kijiji. Was originally hoping for an 06 but not even sure why. Are there any differences between the 05 and 06 model years? I do like the lowish km silver LE you posted. The silver one in Beaconsfield looks like the completely stripped out version. Can't even spot fogs or a pano roof which I didn't even think was possible...

I appreciate the offer to drive yours! I may take you up on it after I get back from my vacation and am back in Ottawa.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Roundel,
No there are no differences between 05 and 06. Just keep in mind Nissan sold them here from 2004 to well into 2007. The Bonavista's were basically a special badged edition that elsewhere would have been called a 2007, and were basically sold last quarter of 06 until summer 07 when the 08 Rogue was introduced here. So basically an 05 can be as much as 4 years older than an 06. Which may be a consideration for you in addition to pure mileage when seeking one out.
Curious you think the same way about where the car is from. I didn't bother with examples from Mtl and Laval. But the two in Beaconsfield looked to be from good owners. Probably easier to negotiate them down a bit. The silver one has the alloy wheels of the SE. May not have the sun roof but it should be pretty well equiped. 
I was actually surprised that the LE one is priced so well from a dealership, but it is an O5. Their willingness to provide an extended power train warranty is fairly attractive. Good luck, and do let me know if you want to drive mine for a comparison.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just peaked at the pics and the low mileage one in Beaconsfield is an SE, so it has fog lamps and sunroof. A way to tell if its a lower trim XE from the front is by the grill. If the V is chrome its an SE, LE or Bonavista. If its painted to match body colour its an XE. Alloy wheels are also a giveaway as the XE came with steel wheels and hub caps. Unless someone can correct me I am pretty sure all 2006 SE sold in Canada have the sunroof.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

RE installing the leather seats from an LE into a SE, in addition to side air bag issue, there may also be an issue installing the power seat of the LE. Not sure other models would have wiring for anything other than the seat heaters, and occupancy sensors.


----------



## roundel (Aug 13, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Roundel,
> No there are no differences between 05 and 06. Just keep in mind Nissan sold them here from 2004 to well into 2007. The Bonavista's were basically a special badged edition that elsewhere would have been called a 2007, and were basically sold last quarter of 06 until summer 07 when the 08 Rogue was introduced here. So basically an 05 can be as much as 4 years older than an 06. Which may be a consideration for you in addition to pure mileage when seeking one out.
> Curious you think the same way about where the car is from. I didn't bother with examples from Mtl and Laval. But the two in Beaconsfield looked to be from good owners. Probably easier to negotiate them down a bit. The silver one has the alloy wheels of the SE. May not have the sun roof but it should be pretty well equiped.


That was my dilemma as well. I didn't think the 05 to 06 had any changes but I want to buy one that is as new a build date as possible. I was under the impression that only the bona vista's had an 07 build date. Did others as well?

And you're right to shy away from MTL area car's. Horrible roads and lots of stop and go traffic. Plus the maintenance doesn't seem to be at the same level as cars from OTTawa in general. Although there are always exceptions and those ones from the West Island seem to be in really good shape. 



quadraria10 said:


> Just peaked at the pics and the low mileage one in Beaconsfield is an SE, so it has fog lamps and sunroof. A way to tell if its a lower trim XE from the front is by the grill. If the V is chrome its an SE, LE or Bonavista. If its painted to match body colour its an XE. Alloy wheels are also a giveaway as the XE came with steel wheels and hub caps. Unless someone can correct me I am pretty sure all 2006 SE sold in Canada have the sunroof.


Appreciate your help on that. Definitely worth taking a look at if its the SE model as it looks to be in really good shape!

Also found this on in Laval that is appealing considering the mileage and package although it's an 05.

NISSAN X-TRAIL LIMITED NOIR,CUIR, TOIT OUVRANT | autos et camions | Laval / Rive-Nord | Kijiji



quadraria10 said:


> RE installing the leather seats from an LE into a SE, in addition to side air bag issue, there may also be an issue installing the power seat of the LE. Not sure other models would have wiring for anything other than the seat heaters, and occupancy sensors.



Ya i figured I could wire the electric seats up with a little trouble shooting and a manual but the air bags would likely be a little beyond what I'd be comfortable touching considering their purpose. I'd likely just leave them inactive. As long as I could get the rest wired up Id be happy!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

One last thing to consider before visiting the cars. I have learned that not all SEs are AWD and that some XEs had it as an option. 

Re the black LE in Laval. Nice one. Hower I did notice similar salt staining on the drivers side carpet as mine, and so I am willing to bet that it has some rust forming in the footwell. Would require you to yank up on the side door rail and undo some clips, but if you could flash some rust in the dealers face you could probably lower the price. 
This has also been a problem for Altimas, and should probably be checked and dealt with by anyone who wants their X to last.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Ughh! I just had to chisel ice off of all my windows,which is bad enough, but the rear defrost does not seem to be working! The heated side mirrors are working, however. Please tell me this is likley a fuse issue!! :crying:

Something tells me this may not have been working before we bought it, but it was nice and warm out, so didn't check.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly, it could be a fuse, but its more likely that something carried in the back rubbed against the window and specifically the heating strips. If it fully wears through a spot there goes your electric continuity and it won't work. Look at the lines really closely and see if you can see anywhere its damaged. You can buy a special paint at Can Tire to fix this. Its not very expensive.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks again, Quad! 
Had to drive into Calgary tonight. Discovered all four marker lights on back of X-Trail are out so that can't be bulbs...maybe another fuse? And there is no light on the gearshift so you can't see what gear you are in...is this a feature, or is something else burned out? 
AND...the check engine light came on!!! ARGHH! I hope I didn't get a lemon...

I owe you for all your help...THANKS!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi again Molly
Sorry to hear about your problems. I do not think a vehicle that has gone 298,000 kms can be called a lemon, but I understand how these things may be leaving a sour taste in your mouth.
My understanding is you bought this from a dealer not a private sale. If so and its been less than 30 days, I think the dealer who sold the vehicle would be responsible, but who knows and maybe its really not convenient for you.

My concern is that you seem to have a number of electrical issues relating to your back door area. 
When you say all four marker lights, what do you mean? Nothing illuminates in back when you turn on the lights? Are brake lights, reversing lights, license plate lights working? I do not think a car can pass a safety check without those being functional.

There is a possibility of bad fuse or two, but in my experience fuses don't just blow for no reason. There are relays for all of these systems, connectors that may be disconnected, grounding points that may be corroded. Sounds like you will need someone to diagnose it. 

As for the code, well you can get it without going to a garage, but its not the easiest procedure and requires deciphering to see what it is. Its easier if you have a code reader. Again I am hoping you have some recourse with the seller. 
Keep us posted. Hopefully it all gets sorted out soon. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re auto transmission gear shift light. I do not believe it does light up, however your instrument cluster does show clearly the gear you are in.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for all that! I bought this privately, so no doubt if I asked them, they would say it all was working before they sold it, haha...It has 287K, and we understood it would likely give us some surprises...just not all at once!!

By marker lights, I mean the two round ones on the rear bumper and the two oblong ones on the rear fenders, all red. The other lights you mentioned all work, thankfully! I guess I didn't notice the gear indicator on the dash display...

I plan to wait at the Toyota dealer while they install my tires, so I am handy in case they can show me anything. I will have to have them diagnose the "check engine" light. My brother found an X-Trail shop manual online and sent it to me...that thing is huge! Of course, I am not a mechanic but it will surely have benefits. It has the schematic of the infamous rear door, so my hubby feels he will attempt to check it out...when it warms up! 

I also plan to call the NIssan dealer where these folks bought and serviced their car and ask about some of these issues, i.e. were they mentioned by the owner and a fix attempted. It had a maintenance service on Sept. 23, so the engine light came as a surprise...but then, it could be anything. I just hope it is affordable! I will post news as I get it!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok. Those two round markers on your rear bumber are simply reflectors. They do not light up.
The two rectangular red lights on sides of back bumber do light up when you turn on the lights, as do the two orange rectangle ones on sides of front bumbers. 
I just went and looked at mine and lo and behold one of my front bulbs is not working, but the two in back light up fine. 

Go nuts and try and change the bulbs in back if you want, but they are not really necessary and lots of vehicles do not even have any lighting there.
It will give you an excuse to delve into your servicing manual.

Little heads up if you ever need to change one of the bulbs in the rear light assemblies, once you remove the bolts, there are two per side, you will need to take a belt or a nylon strap and get it around the back top of the assembly so that you can yank it forward. It holds in place firmly until the hidden push pins give way, so be prepared so as not to fall backwards when the pressure gives. X trail first vehicle I ever have had that changing a brake lamp bulb supposidely required a trip to the dealership... Truth is its fairly easy to do yourself. You can find the bulbs at can tire.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have the Toyota dealer pull the code for your check engine light. Sounds like you have a good relationship with them, and its a quick procedure, so they may be willing to get it for you for free. Tell them you cannot get work done today for that prob but you would like a repair estimate. With that you can check here for more info, or potentially shop around.
The code is most likely emmissions related


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Last thing Molly, your owners manual section 8 shows how to replace most bulbs, including the side marker lights over pages 8-32 and 33. Page 8-30 contains list of the various bulb types needed. Of course the ones they dont show how to remove are the rear light assemblies in the rear...
Also I was wrong re tire pressure if you have the 215 65 16 tire size front pressure is supposed to be 32 lbs and rear 35 lbs.
Not sure why front and rear are different. On ours with 17'' tires pressure is 29 lbs all around. I know many Subarus use different pressure front and rear, but they usually have lower pressure in rear than in front to help with rear traction.
Enjoy your new winter tires.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I will have them do that on Thursday when I get my tires put on. And hopefully they will not charge me!
I read though the few detailed work orders I got from the Nissan dealer, and at 175K they installed a used, owner-supplied exhaust manifold, and the tech noted that it "had issues". What a cheapskate owner...I wonder if this has anything to do with the low rumbling sound I hear while driving? 

Nissan apparently have no record of any work being done on the suspension but said maybe the owners had something done elsewhere. She told me it had an inspection of all those components in September and no isssues were noted.

Thanks!!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Just confused myself about something...tried to delete!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
You have me curious about your check engine light. Ask your tech who is looking at the codes to tell you the last time the codes were cleared or the ecu reset. I am curious if the previous seller cleared a code before selling it to you. 
Re the used manifold, I actually think its pretty good that it lasted 120,000 kms. You can decide how cheapo or not they were when you have to price one out.


----------

